# What is the best 40mm fan?



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok.
I need 2 of these fans on my northbridge to cool it. What provides the highest CFM/Noise ratio.
What's the Most CFM a 40mm fan can get and how do I combine the two fan wires in to one lead?


----------



## hat (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd like to know how to combine 2 fan wires into one lead as well...


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 20, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## tonyd223 (Aug 20, 2009)

didn't antec do a spotcool fan? 80mm on a stalk so you can position it where you want?


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 20, 2009)

tonyd223 said:


> didn't antec do a spotcool fan? 80mm on a stalk so you can position it where you want?



Yes they did, http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=ODA=
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209017&Tpk=spotcool


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 20, 2009)

I personally don't like them...40mm only please. the reason i'm asking is because they all look the same.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/016/sy124010l_detail.html

Maybe this?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 20, 2009)

I was looking at those...I'll go with them I think.

Quote: Dad.

I don't see any logical reason to have 9 fans in your computer. Like a car, it needs some form of heat to run well. wtf:

This is why I built my onw rig and not him xD!


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 20, 2009)

If noise isn't an issue then this is the highest cfm 40mm fan : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999701

If it is then maybe one of these in the 25 -30 dba range : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...72726520 1373026488 1373126556&name=25-30 dBA

or if you want quiet and airflow doesn't matter this one : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835191001


----------



## hat (Aug 20, 2009)

That is true for machines with moving parts, like a fan, a hard drive, an optical drive, or a car. However, computer chips have no moving parts, so the cooler they are, the better they run... up to a certain point, like when you start using extreme cooling like liquid nitrogen etc. 

...If your temps are lower than abient, like with chilled water, watch out for condensation... however this is impossible with air cooling, so when using a traitional heat sink and fan the cooler it gets the better, since an air cooler will never cool below ambient, thus no condensation.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 20, 2009)

How thick are you looking for?  There are 20mm thick and 10mm thick fans.


----------



## Error 404 (Aug 20, 2009)

I would recommend a 60 mm fan at smallest, since I had a 40mm fan cooling my NB (but then I got my new case) and it was LOUD, it was like a pissy little whining baby trapped in my computer, and my PC was almost silent when I unplugged it.
However, you really should only need one 40mm fan anyway, not 2, unless your NB is REALLY burning up.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 22, 2009)

FYI, here is what you are looking for to combine two fans into one plug:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=289&products_id=141


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 25, 2009)

this must be a quiz cause i think you knew the answer before you asked the question.

without a doubt, 

DELTA


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 25, 2009)

Actually...scratcy the fans. will any of thermal rights products work on my northbridge?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hr05


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> I was looking at those...I'll go with them I think.
> 
> Quote: Dad.
> 
> ...



Being a mechanic that seemed reasonable at first to me too... But the difference is computers do not rely on combustion to run (combustion in computers = BAD!)

and like others said 40mm fans that move a lot of air are really noisy, better to go with 60 or 80s...


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 25, 2009)

Good news everyone ...I'm getting that Nnorthbrighe heatsink and the true black 120 aswell for my term 3 presents!!
EDIT: Why did studabaker get banned...I miss the bastard.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 25, 2009)

will two of these work with the black? http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2913


----------

